# How is everyone today?



## Domo

It is 8:53am over here in Adelaide, Australia.

I am at work eating my porridge. Trying to muster up the strength to do some work :sleepy:

What is everyone else up to?


----------



## Andy

Hi Domonation,

It's 3:25 in Alberta, Canada.

I'm sitting here wishing I had energy to do a months worth of laundry. It's sad.

I hope you get some work done!:goodjob: Have a good day!


----------



## Domo

Thank you!

I don't have enough clothes to last me a month without washing :lol:


----------



## Andy

Domonation said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I don't have enough clothes to last me a month without washing :lol:



Ugh. Please take mine! I am a bit of a pack rat. I'm obsessed with jeans. I swear I have at least 60 pairs.:blush:


----------



## Domo

That is impressive.

I have 2 pairs and one of them is covered in liquid nails and can't be worn in public :lol:

They are my renovating jeans!


----------



## Andy

Ahh yes I have some work jeans like that. They have oil all over them and another has stucco.  My jeans are probably all from thrift stores. You can find brand new ones there. Stupid seeing as I stay in shorts at home all the time. 

What are you renovating?


----------



## Domo

I am renovating a unit i bought. I am still living with my parents at the moment though.

Kinda avoiding moving into it. I've never lived out of home before and sometimes i think it was a bit crazy taking on that responsibility. 

But i'll see how it goes. Won't know until i try!


----------



## Andy

For sure. It should be good. It just takes some getting use to. Then you will be glad you have something of your own!:goodjob:


----------



## Domo

Yeah i hope so 

I am thinking about maybe growing some vegetables and fruit there.

I don't have any hobbies and it could be good for me.

What's the deal with thanking posts? I've never seen that on a forum before.


----------



## Andy

That's a good idea. It will save you money on produce too. It's suppose to be therapeutic to do gardening type stuff. I do not have a green thumb at all. My mom really does. 

The thanks thing, I think is just a way of saying thanks and acknowledging that you read a post of your not replying with a comment. Or if you agree with or appreciate what a post says. I do that but I will say thanks if I am in a conversation like this, so that I know I read and replied to that post, probably not the right thing to do, but rarely is anything I do. :blush:


----------



## Jazzey

I use the "thanks button" in the same way, STP. If I don't know what to answer or I think a post is good (made me laugh or think), I'll use the thank you button. 

Here in Eastern Canada - it's 7:30PM...And I'm doing a bit of baking.  Multi-tasking between baking and being here.


----------



## Andy

Baking! Yummmm. That sounds to good. I'm trying to convince myself to go to the store to get something to eat but the cold is telling me otherwise. I'm such a hamster brain. I was out yesterday too.:crazy: 
Fedex the baking?


----------



## Jazzey

Will do, STP...It's truffles for Christmas.   I'm fedexing it as we type. Although I'm not sure that it's necessarily the best diner thing. ...Nonetheless, there's a batch here with your name on it.  :hug:

I don't buy presents anymore (other than for the kids).


----------



## Domo

STP said:


> That's a good idea. It will save you money on produce too. It's suppose to be therapeutic to do gardening type stuff. I do not have a green thumb at all. My mom really does.
> 
> The thanks thing, I think is just a way of saying thanks and acknowledging that you read a post of your not replying with a comment. Or if you agree with or appreciate what a post says. I do that but I will say thanks if I am in a conversation like this, so that I know I read and replied to that post, probably not the right thing to do, but rarely is anything I do. :blush:


I have never had a garden before so i don't know if i would be any good at it. But i like the idea of it 

Thanks button is good idea i think. Like you said when you have nothing to say back but you appreciate what has been said.



Jazzey said:


> I use the "thanks button" in the same way, STP. If I don't know what to answer or I think a post is good (made me laugh or think), I'll use the thank you button.
> 
> Here in Eastern Canada - it's 7:30PM...And I'm doing a bit of baking.  Multi-tasking between baking and being here.



What are you baking?

What is the weather like where you are?

Here it is about 20 degrees celsius. Slightly cool and very windy!


----------



## Andy

Jazzey said:


> Will do, STP...It's truffles for Christmas.   I'm fedexing it as we type. Although I'm not sure that it's necessarily the best diner thing. ...Nonetheless, there's a batch here with your name on it.  :hug:
> 
> I don't buy presents anymore (other than for the kids).



Mmmmmm truffles! That would make an excellent meal.  Home made gifts are the best kinds anyway. There from the heart.


----------



## Jazzey

Domonation said:


> What are you baking?


Chocolate Truffles Recipe With Picture - Joyofbaking.com 



> What is the weather like where you are?


Today it was about 5 degrees with light snow flurries.  Very pretty. 



> Here it is about 20 degrees celsius. Slightly cool and very windy!



Cool???  I'm envious .  I'll take your 20 degrees celsius.


----------



## Andy

Domonation said:


> Here it is about 20 degrees celsius. Slightly cool and very windy!


Pffft. Slightly cool. It's minus 7 right now and minus 14 tonight. THAT is a little cool. 
jelous....


----------



## Domo

Wow that sounds...freezing.

The lowest it get here in winter is maybe -2. I have never even seen snow.

A few weeks ago it was 40+ degrees for about a week. The longest and hottest heat wave in November in recorded history!


----------



## Andy

Wow. It gets that hot where my mom lives but in July/August. 
If it's with wind chill it can get to be minus 50 here but without windchill, normal would be as low as minus 32. 
You really need to see some snow!


----------



## Domo

I'd like to think you use polar bears as transport :rofl:

Just like some people think Australians ride around on Kangaroos


----------



## Andy

lol Wouldn't a kangaroo punch you out? lol I know Polar bears like to think of us as a nice light snack.  

We use dogsleds for transport. It's just to far to walk from igloo to igloo other wise.


----------



## Jazzey

Plus, with the cost of gas these days - far easier on the budget.   Although...Heating the Igloo has become a little tricky for me.


----------



## Andy

Have you not purchased the newly updated battery operated heaters? They work much better than the old pedal bike generated heaters. I know they are pricey but they really are worth it. :goodjob:


----------



## Jazzey

:lol:  wow...Heat and burning calories.  Thanks for mentioning it, STP. Here I was just using the old brick stove hoping that I wouldn't melt myself out of a home. 

Domonation, I hope you know that we're just goofing around tonight.  And you started this.  I hope that Kangaroos don't bite    It could make getting to work a bit of a liability....


----------



## Domo

STP said:


> lol Wouldn't a kangaroo punch you out? lol I know Polar bears like to think of us as a nice light snack.
> 
> We use dogsleds for transport. It's just to far to walk from igloo to igloo other wise.


:lol:

Haha yeah Kangaroos can mess you up if they want to. I have only ever seen them in zoos though and i'd like to keep it that way!

Koalas are the same, they can be very agressive but generally not. They are nice to hold.



Jazzey said:


> Plus, with the cost of gas these days - far easier on the budget.   Although...Heating the Igloo has become a little tricky for me.


Hahahah :rofl:

Oh man that made my day.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Domonation said:


> some people think Australians ride around on Kangaroos



 and you're saying... they don't? :yikes:



STP said:


> We use dogsleds for transport. It's just to far to walk from igloo to igloo other wise.



Not me. Dogs and dogsleds take up too much room and you have to walk them. I just ride one of the cats.



Jazzey said:


> Heating the Igloo has become a little tricky for me.



ffttt: Maritimers and their igloos...  Here in Ontario we use tents. Present tents, past tents, future tents... depending on the season.

Of course, in Ottawa, most of our heating issues are taken care of by piping in hot air from Parliament.


----------



## Jazzey

:lol:  Yes, well the cost for pipping in hot air from Upper Canadians, down here, would be astronomical.  I'll stick to the peddle bike that STP suggested earlier.   Besides, with that peddle bike, I can still live with myself - I don't have to become toxic with that *junk*.


----------



## NicNak

I just use my Tarzan ropes to get around the city.  Forget public transit and the rush hour traffic.  

I am better off in the air :teehee:


----------



## NicNak

:lol: This might be more like it for me, i am pretty clumbsy :teehee:
YouTube - George of the Jungle - Soundtrack / Theme song


----------



## Andy

David Baxter said:


> ffttt: Maritimers and their igloos...  Here in Ontario we use tents. Present tents, past tents, future tents... depending on the season.


 But they are lacking common tents. :blush:Scuse my lisp.

---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 PM ----------




NicNak said:


> I just use my Tarzan ropes to get around the city.  Forget public transit and the rush hour traffic.
> 
> I am better off in the air :teehee:



There's NicNak bragging about her vines again...


----------



## Domo

:lol:

People at work keep looking at me funny because i am laughing so much!


----------



## Jazzey

Domonation said:


> :lol:
> 
> People at work keep looking at me funny because i am laughing so much!



That's quite alright, Domo...there's nothing more endearing that someone who can laugh about things...You just tell them to mind their own *stuff*


----------



## NicNak

STP said:


> There's NicNak bragging about her vines again...



:lol:  With my clubsy self, when I come to the ground, I often knock down a few people.  Like bowling pins :teehee:


----------



## Andy

NicNak said:


> :lol:  With my clubsy self, when I come to the ground, I often knock down a few people.  Like bowling pins :teehee:



Maybe you should join a league?


----------



## NicNak

STP said:


> Maybe you should join a league?



I did bowl a few times.  One time I accidently passed the line and I hit the waxed area and I fell down with the ball still in my hand.  Ouch! :teehee:

I probably would be better as a ball not the bowler :teehee:  No one should risk playing sports with me clubsy self :lol:


----------



## Andy

lol Maybe you need a more gentle sport. Like knitting? As long as you wear goggles...:teehee:


----------



## Domo

Hahah i somehow don't think knitting is classed as a sport.

I quite like knitting but i am not very good at it.


----------



## Andy

Domonation said:


> Hahah i somehow don't think knitting is classed as a sport.
> 
> I quite like knitting but i am not very good at it.



Shhhhh Don't tell NicNak.


----------



## NicNak

STP said:


> Shhhhh Don't tell NicNak.



Oh my knitting isn't a sport? 

Well, at least the Flying Trapeze is.  :teehee:  Just "Look out belowwwwww"

:lol:


----------



## Andy

NicNak said:


> Oh my knitting isn't a sport?
> 
> Well, at least the Flying Trapeze is. Just "Look out belowwwwww"
> 
> :lol:



No it really is. I think Domonation just got it confused with the game cats cradle. No worries, continue on knitting.:goodjob: 

Trapeze? Where's my bunker...


----------



## NicNak

STP said:


> Trapeze? Where's my bunker...



It's ok STP, you not need a bunker.  I volunteered you to go on the Trapeze with me


----------



## Andy

Tsk Tsk Tsk. You have no idea what your in for. I'm a tight rope walking fool!


----------



## NicNak

STP said:


> Tsk Tsk Tsk. You have no idea what your in for. I'm a tight rope walking fool!



 Uh oh, can I change my mind then.... I don't walk the tight ropes.....but I hear Dr Baxter is very good at circus type athletic activities 


:teehee:


----------



## Jazzey

NicNak said:


> Uh oh, can I change my mind then.... I don't walk the tight ropes.....but I hear Dr Baxter is very good at circus type athletic activities



No, I thought that he said that the only circus activity that he did was the armchair, elbow bending type...:beer:...But, for the sake of this community, I don't think 'that' meshes with the tight rope.


----------



## Andy

NicNak said:


> Uh oh, can I change my mind then.... I don't walk the tight ropes.....but I hear Dr Baxter is very good at circus type athletic activities
> 
> 
> :teehee:



We don't need a clown though...


----------



## Andy

Jazzey said:


> No, I thought that he said that the only circus activity that he did was the armchair, elbow bending type...:beer:...But, for the sake of this community, I don't think 'that' meshes with the tight rope.



Plus there is only room for one drunk tight rope walker...and I call DIBS!


----------



## NicNak

Jazzey said:


> No, I thought that he said that the only circus activity that he did was the armchair, elbow bending type...:beer:...But, for the sake of this community, I don't think 'that' meshes with the tight rope.



I must have been mistaken I was almost certian I saw Dr Baxter at the Cirque du Soleil.  

Daniel was there too.  Daniel tammed a lion and rode the elephant and Dr Baxter swallowed a sword and also was the fire breather...

:teehee:


----------



## Andy

Goodness! Those two are talented. :beer2: Always watch your back when your around these multi talented types. You just never know what is going to happen next!


----------



## NicNak

STP said:


> Goodness! Those two are talented. :beer2: Always watch your back when your around these multi talented types. You just never know what is going to happen next!




For sure STP run for cover :woohoo:  :hide:


----------



## Domo

Yay I am home from work now, drinking muscato and trying to find a good book about gardening


----------



## NicNak

Domonation said:


> Yay I am home from work now, drinking muscato and trying to find a good book about gardening



Welcome home.

It is 3am where I am.  I probably should be sleeping, but....


----------



## Domo

NicNak said:


> Welcome home.
> 
> It is 3am where I am.  I probably should be sleeping, but....


I am a night owl at heart too but unfortunately work gets in the way of that.

I never really sleep well anyway so most the time i may as well stay up


----------



## Andy

Domonation said:


> Yay I am home from work now, drinking muscato and trying to find a good book about gardening



What's Muscato?


----------



## Domo

STP said:


> What's Muscato?


Ah i meant Moscato. See i've already had a few :lol:

It's a sparkling, sweet wine.

Muscat is a type of grape.

I was born on a vineyard! We had macadamia trees too


----------



## Andy

Oh. That's pretty cool. Man, If I was born on a vineyard...actually I wasn't even born on a vineyard and I drank a lot so never mind. lol 
That's so neat though. There were a couple wines that I use to get from Australia...I don't remember right now, I think I would have to see the bottles. Yellowtail? No that's not right but it's something like that and there was this other one, that was really expensive, but so good.  :goodjob:


----------



## Domo

Haha i am not really a big drinker normally.

We did make a bit of our own wine but just for the family to drink, we didn't sell it. Plus i was too young to drink back then!

Yep i know Yellowtail. I think they are in New South Wales.

Less then an hour from me there is the Barossa Valley which is one of Australia's best wine and food regions.

Barossa Valley - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Andy

Oh, it is Yellowtail? Look at that. My brain worked!:goodjob: 
That Barossa Valley looks nice. Pretty flat terrain.  I would like to go to Australia some day. Won't happen though. lol  I hear and have read that there are HUGE moths there and that is a major no no for me. lol  I could go to New Zealand (I know they are not the same place)and stay there if I wanted because I have family there, but same thing.

So you have never been to Canada?


----------



## Domo

STP said:


> Oh, it is Yellowtail? Look at that. My brain worked!:goodjob:
> That Barossa Valley looks nice. Pretty flat terrain.  I would like to go to Australia some day. Won't happen though. lol  I hear and have read that there are HUGE moths there and that is a major no no for me. lol  I could go to New Zealand (I know they are not the same place)and stay there if I wanted because I have family there, but same thing.
> 
> So you have never been to Canada?


Haha yeah there are huge months here but i think i've seen them maybe like 5 times in the whole 24 years i've been here! 

They are gross though, i remember there was one camouflaged against a wall and when it flew past me a i freaked out :rofl:

Where i live there are not many bugs at all. We get a few spiders but that is it.

In Queensland where i was born, they have tonnes of cockroaches and they fly :yuk:

Really depends what state you live in. All in all we are extremely lucky.

I've never been overseas at all actually. I'd like to one day. Just need to get my head sorted out first


----------



## Andy

Ugh. That would freak me right out. Last time I was at my moms a big moth flew by my ear and I fell to the ground and started choking myself (lol don't ask-I have no idea) and my mom said relax it was a humming bird. I felt all stupid. Then it flew in front of me and I saw it and it was a moth. Bagh. I thought my mom was lying to me to torture me for her own humour. Something she would do lol. I ran in the house and she saw acouple more and was freaked out herself. I'm scared to go out at night there. Not because of the bears and cougars, but the moths.  

I have never seen a cockroach before but that would be gross. We have flying dune bugs (or june?) that are about as long as your middle finger and wide as two fingers together. They hiss, same with the other beetles. Hiss.


----------



## Domo

STP said:


> Ugh. That would freak me right out. Last time I was at my moms a big moth flew by my ear and I fell to the ground and started choking myself (lol don't ask-I have no idea) and my mom said relax it was a humming bird. I felt all stupid. Then it flew in front of me and I saw it and it was a moth. Bagh. I thought my mom was lying to me to torture me for her own humour. Something she would do lol. I ran in the house and she saw acouple more and was freaked out herself. I'm scared to go out at night there. Not because of the bears and cougars, but the moths.
> 
> I have never seen a cockroach before but that would be gross. We have flying dune bugs (or june?) that are about as long as your middle finger and wide as two fingers together. They hiss, same with the other beetles. Hiss.


Hahaha sorry but that looks hilarious in my head.

Eww dune bugs sound scary. Do they hiss like cats? Except with little bug mouths.

We are not doing a very good job of advertising our homes :lol:


----------



## Andy

That's ok, you can laugh. It really is quite the seen. Sometimes it comes with special effects (vomit) to.  If I picture it myself I laugh. 
More like when you open a pop/soda slowly and it hisses. Like that. They are weird. I am not sure if it is coming from there mouths or if it's something to do with air in there shells or wings or something like that.  

Actually your doing an ok job at selling your country. If there aren't many moths then it may be ok. Mind you, the things KNOW I am scared of them and just come my way. I swear, my friends have even said that before so it's not just in my head. lol


----------



## Domo

Haha yeah i am sure it wouldn't come from their mouths. I just like to think it does because it puts a funny picture in my head.

Yeah Australia really is awesome. I would highly recommend it! The heat might take some getting used to though.

Have you ever been overseas?


----------



## Andy

I think I could handle the heat. I love heat. It gets hot where my mom lives. I suppose I never know though with different humidity and all that.

I have never been overseas. The offer is there but never. The farthest I have gone is into the states a few times but no where really special. Well when I was little I went to Disneyland (I guess that was special) but I only remember a few things about that. Otherwise, just across the border.

What time is it there?


----------



## Domo

The heat where i live is fairly dry. Where i was born the humidity is around 90% :yuk:

It's 8.23 PM here. I am thinking i should make some dinner.


----------



## Andy

It's dry here to. A different dry though, I'm sure.  I know nothing of humidity, I don't think it is usually a big deal here. I know in Manitoba it's crazy. It's like really thick air.  

Dinner. I thought you were having dinner? The wine. lol


----------



## Domo

Yeah humidity is very thick, wet air.

Like if you have a shower and dry yourself, 5 minutes later you are wet again. I hate it.

Haha if i only had wine for dinner, i have a feeling i wouldn't get up for work tomorrow.

Looks like mum and dad are cooking a BBQ. Yummy.


----------



## Andy

I suppose that would suck if you had really curly hair and liked it straight. lol 

Mmmm BBQ sounds like a good deal. It's coming into summer for you, yes?

lol Really good english! I could change it but why bother I will probably do that again with my, yes? and no?


----------



## Domo

Haha yes i suppose it would.

Yep i was officially summer as of December? What season for you?

Haha i like your use of 'yes?'. Makes you sounds fancy :lol:

Mmm chicken, sausages and shaslicks cooking on BBQ. Is there a drooling smily?


----------



## Andy

It is winter for us. My mom just flew to NZ for the whole winter or I guess summer for her. I think I need to overcome my fear of moths lol and so much more- I am realizing what a ridiculous statement that was...I could have summer here and then go there and just have summer all year.  I would miss the snow though. 

Okay, sorry, what is shaslicks? lol I am not very cultured I apologize. 

I'm not sure if there is a drooly smiley. I don't recall seeing one. :crazy:


----------



## Domo

Mmmm just finished eating!

Do you have an actualy phobia of moths?

Uhm shashliks are meat on a stick. Sometimes they have vegies on them too.

There are pictures if you google them.


----------



## Andy

Domonation said:


> Mmmm just finished eating!
> 
> Do you have an actualy phobia of moths?
> 
> Uhm shashliks are meat on a stick. Sometimes they have vegies on them too.
> 
> There are pictures if you google them.


Oh Good! Glad you enjoyed. Oh Shashliks sound like they are what we call Kabobs. 

I do have a phobia of moths. I don't know what a severe phobia of moths would be but I'd say mine is pretty bad. I don't like butterflies either. Only because of their obvious resemblance. If they are far away I am ok but if a moth is in the same distance, I am not ok. Plus a lot of moths, actually look like butterflies with the bright colours. Ok I am getting the heeby geebies. Blagh.

Well I imagine you have gone to sleep, sorry I took so long to get back to you. 
Sleep well, hope you have a good day at work tomorrow.:goodjob:


----------



## Domo

Back at work again. It's like groundhog day!

Some people call them kebabs here, i think it just depends where you are from.

Moths are pretty gross i can understand why you have a phobia. I don't have any phobias.  There are things i am really scared of but i am not sure it would be classed as a phobia.

I am not a huge fan of birds. I don't like the sounds their feathers make haha.


----------



## Andy

My dad is the same way with birds. If some are flying to close he freaks out. 
Moths attack me to. There could be one right across the room on a wall, then all of a sudden it b-lines it right for my face.

How's work going? Do you work long hours?


----------



## Domo

STP said:


> My dad is the same way with birds. If some are flying to close he freaks out.
> Moths attack me to. There could be one right across the room on a wall, then all of a sudden it b-lines it right for my face.
> 
> How's work going? Do you work long hours?


Ugh i hate when bugs hit my face!

Work is ok. Only just started so my brain isn't quite working yet 

I work just the normal 8 to 5. I look after accounts payable and overhead buying. It can be good but i am due for a holiday. 

Do you ever sleep?


----------



## Andy

Domonation said:


> Ugh i hate when bugs hit my face!
> 
> Work is ok. Only just started so my brain isn't quite working yet
> 
> I work just the normal 8 to 5. I look after accounts payable and overhead buying. It can be good but i am due for a holiday.
> 
> Do you ever sleep?



Sounds like a good job. Are you taking any summer holidays?

Sleep has not been my friend much lately...:sorry:


----------



## Domo

Yeah it is a good job. my boss is very supportive, of my...issues.

I haven't planned any holidays, no. It's a bit hard because a whole bunch of people were made redundant earlier this year and our department is very small now. So it makes it a bit harder to take holidays. No one to cover my job etc.

But i think next year i will take some time. I will be moving out of home early next year so i will probably take some time off then to get myself set up.

That's no good about your sleep. Generally i can sleep but it's just neve restful so i still feel tired most the time.

I just dream so much that it doesn't feel like i am sleeping because i am just up all night watching my dreams.

Look i found a bird smily haha :budgie:

Do you have ladybugs? :ladybug:


----------

